# scope



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

what scope should i buy i want a short range scope with cross hairs


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Burris 2-7x35, great in the brush, enough power for longer shots, short compact package. 
Whats not to like?

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=443804


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

EDIT: Just realised that this question was in the squirrel forum, my previous reply is going to be out of your price range, take a look at this.

http://www.pyramidair.com/cgi-bin/accessory.pl?accessory_id=474


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a BSA that was easy on the wallet and I like very much!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper: :strapped:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.leupold.com/products/Info_VX-I.htm

Try the Leupold 2x7 model. Granted its not the cheapest scope you can find. I can assure you when you start looking at squirrels in the tree tops in low light, at 50++ yards out, you will see them no problem.

I can swear that Leupolds are just incredible, when it comes to seeing with complete clarity, no distortions, and in low light, money is no object. When it comes down to it, I was a denyer, at first, but at the end of the season I was doing things that others wouldn't even believe or think of doing.

Worth the 2 bucks all day long... And then some!!
:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bushnell 3x9. Cheap and works just fine.


----------

